# *ATTENTION HOUSTON TEXAS AREA COLLECTORS* Straight sided Red Rock Company bottle, Houston Texas.



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 31, 2021)

*I will make a separate and formal post in the following days with a picture.* Has anybody ever seen or heard of a blown in a mold, straight sided, scripted, Red Rock Company soda bottle, with Houston, Texas embossed on it? Circa 1910. The bottle was found in Hallettsville, Texas. I believe this bottle to be a very scarce bottle, and one not yet to be documented.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes.  They are documented, but fairly scarce.  There are a few other versions of the Red Rock bottle that are associated with Houston as well but are not embossed with Houston.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 31, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Yes.  They are documented, but fairly scarce.  There are a few other versions of the Red Rock bottle that are associated with Houston as well but are not embossed with Houston.


Do you have pictures? I’d love to see.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 1, 2021)

Here is the style you reference and a second style, which I believe has exclusively been found in Houston.  It is the Knoxville, Tennessee mold but they have peened out the Knoxville, Tenn (you can see it ghosted).  There are also two sizes that are simply embossed Red Rock on the base, though I do not have any intact examples of those.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 1, 2021)

Great bottles! So glad to have found a beautiful straight side.


----------

